# original boston harbor scarf pattern



## ndak (Nov 10, 2014)

does anyone have pattern for this scarf or one similar?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

ndak said:


> does anyone have pattern for this scarf or one similar?


I have the original Boston Harbor cowl. If you PM me your email address, I'll send it as an attachment.

...gloria


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been looking at a lot of cowl patterns and am sure I came across a similar pattern on Ravelry. Go to that site and search for "buttoned cowl" or neck warmer. If you are not a member of Ravelry, it is free to register and a fantastic source of patterns, both free and paid.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Finished item for sale - No Pattern - http://www.etsy.com/listing/113933476/the-original-boston-harbor-scarf-warm

Crochet - Knockoff Pattern © 2013 -


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

beaz said:


> http://all-the-stuff-i-do.tumblr.com/post/66863013454/knitting-projects-boston-harbor-scarf
> 
> Also check all the requests here on kP:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=boston+harbor+cowl&u=&s=0


Beaz, Thank you for sharing your pattern...I love it and plan on making it. Maureen


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I have the original Boston Harbor cowl. ..................
> 
> ...gloria


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228813-1.html#4616272

..........

It is this one -- 
Crochet © Janes Girl Designs 2012 
http://jgirldesigns.blogspot.com/2012/11/crocheted-cowl-tutorial.html

Crochet - Knockoff Pattern © 2013


----------



## ndak (Nov 10, 2014)

thanks Gloria!


----------



## ndak (Nov 10, 2014)

gdhavens said:


> I have been looking at a lot of cowl patterns and am sure I came across a similar pattern on Ravelry. Go to that site and search for "buttoned cowl" or neck warmer. If you are not a member of Ravelry, it is free to register and a fantastic source of patterns, both free and paid.


Thanks I'll do that!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so many to chose from


----------



## nikkig (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi there,
I am new to the site but saw your input that you have the original Boston Harbor scarf recipe (pattern). May I ask you for it as well??????
If so, my email in South [email protected]
Your kindness will be appreciated
Kind regards
NikkiG


----------



## nikkig (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi there,
I am new to the site but saw your input that you have the original Boston Harbor scarf recipe (pattern). May I ask you for it as well??????
If so, my email in South [email protected]
Your kindness will be appreciated
Kind regards
NikkiG


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

nikkig said:


> Hi there,
> I am new to the site but saw your input that you have the original Boston Harbor scarf recipe (pattern). May I ask you for it as well??????
> If so, my email in South [email protected]
> Your kindness will be appreciated
> ...


.


galaxycraft said:


> Finished item for sale - No Pattern - http://www.etsy.com/listing/113933476/the-original-boston-harbor-scarf-warm
> 
> Crochet - Knockoff Pattern © 2013 -


----------



## nikkig (Jun 9, 2015)

You are fabulous! Thank you for all the links


----------



## TOetoes (May 6, 2016)

Hi gloria. Could you please send me the pattern for the Boston Harbour Cowl. Tx a Million

Annemarie du Plessis


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

TOetoes said:


> Hi gloria. Could you please send me the pattern for the Boston Harbour Cowl. Tx a Million
> 
> Annemarie du Plessis


Finished item for sale - No Pattern - http://www.etsy.com/listing/113933476/the-original-boston-harbor-scarf-warm

Crochet - Knockoff Pattern © 2013 -


----------



## Iwonitawin (Oct 22, 2016)

impatient knitter said:


> I have the original Boston Harbor cowl. If you PM me your email address, I'll send it as an attachment.
> 
> ...gloria


Did you ever get the pattern for this? If so, would you mind sharing it with me?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Kcgriffin1007 (Dec 17, 2016)

Gloria Do you still have this pattern? None of the patterns I have found look like the original boston harbor scarf.


----------



## BrigidMary (Sep 6, 2017)

Gloria, 
I found this post in search of the Boston Harbor Scarf pattern. Could you share it with me. 
Thanks,
Brigid


----------



## badkittyknits (Oct 16, 2019)

I'd love a copy of the pattern if it's still available


----------

